
Hashcat 2017 – OpenCL cracks 10 digit WPA2 passwords on a modest laptop - mhurd
https://meanderful.blogspot.com/2017/03/hashcat-2017.html
======
DanBC
> Despite XKCD, beware of pass-phrases thanks to modern markov chains and
> dictionaries. XKCD's 2^44 is only slightly better than ten random
> hexadecimal digits. Though, in good salt we can trust

How do markov chains and dictionaries help with diceware passphrases?

~~~
contingencies
If passphrases contain 'memorable' word-like sounds, predictable structures or
real words as a basis they can be attacked more efficiently. Often password
generators have such modes.

2^44 = ~10 hexadecimal digits, but to be fair the example was purely
alphabetic and about double the length, so this is apples and oranges.

